# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  compro maiz amarillo

## MVALDIVIEZO

Agronegocios Mundo Verde esta en busca de productores de maiz amarillo con quienes se puedan trabajar trabajar a largo plazo; precio superior al mercado. 
estare atento a sus comentarios. 
Ing.Marlon Valdiviezo Atiaja 
Gerente General De Agronegocios Mundo Verde S.A.C 
cel: 970941113 
rpm: *0357481 
email: mvaldiviezo1586@hotmail.comTemas similares: BUSCANDO PROVEEDORES SERIOS PARA EXPORTACION DE PALTA HASS/FUERTE , MANGO KENT Y UVA RED GLOBE - ADEMAS COMPRAMOS MAIZ CHALA PARA GANADO VACUNO Y MAIZ AMARILLO DURO GRANEADO. Compra de maiz duro amarillo compra de maiz amarillo duro region lambayeque VENDO MAIZ AMARILLO DURO VENDO 20 TN DE  MAIZ AMARILLO DURO MEJORADO

----------


## Ing. Moreno

Estimado Ing. Valdiviezo: 
Estamos interesados en producir Maiz Amarillo en el cacerio de piedras gordas - provincia de palpa - departamento de ica, quisieramos poder contactarnos con vuestra representada y ver temas del producto en su totalidad.  
Ing. Renzo Moreno Handall
*886733
971337364
984766339  rmoreno@rmorhan.com

----------


## Geinner

vendo 10 toneladas de maíz amarillo en piura variedad advanta, los interesado llamar a 930265596
sr. Geinner Ato

----------


## OLMOS PRODUCE

Buenos dias, 
Estamos por iniciar siembra de maíz amarillo en el norte del Perù como frijol castilla y  bayo, estamos ubicados en Olmos - Lambayeque; me gustaría contactarlo y comversar de este tema con ustedes. 
Saludos cordiales,
Janeth Vasquez 
936022822 olmosproduce@gmail.com

----------

